

Request HN: Can we please start using tl;dr? - GMali

tl;dr: To summarize your wonderful thoughts, can you please use tl;dr?<p>I don't know about most of you, but I can't get through ALL the comments from ALL the submissions on the front page of HN in a day. Believe me when I say that if I could, I would love to read every single one of them.. every day!<p>But can we please start using tl;dr for some of our slow readers (or the ones with very busy days)?<p>That's all, and thanks!
======
anigbrowl
You have too much time on your hands if you ate reading even half of them!
Learn to prune, it's a valuable skill.

